# 2009 21Rs $10,500 Edinburg, Ny



## Al G (Sep 7, 2008)

2009 Outback 21RS in very good condition. Pictures can be seen at http://www.maryalforsale.com/Outback.htm. We have enjoyed this camper but have decided to get something bigger. Equal-i-zer hitch is included. We are located about 40 miles northwest of Albany, NY. 
E-mail us at [email protected]


----------

